# First rat down in the Tankless flue



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Too lazy to write up a new description, here is what I wrote for the customer so he can have the boob who installed his system make it right: Recap: On Sunday July 1, 2018 I was called out to service a Navien NPE 240A tankless water heater which was not functioning, showing Error Codes 003 (Ignition Failure) and also after quite a few reboots, Error Code E110 (Exhaust blockage).
After first checking gas pressure, I started to examine the 2" PVC exhaust flue; disconnected it from the attachment point at the top of the water heater and lifted it up enough to find a dead rat inside the top of the water heater.
Once removed the unit operates normally.
Service call charge: $275. pd by check.

*The 2" flue does not properly terminate through the roof. The flue only enters the existing two-piece roof flashing and is dumping carbon monoxide into the mechanical shed. This is hazardous to a minor degree, but not proper venting under any circumstances.

The preferred method of installation is to extend the flue. To terminate this flue, drill out the flat top of the existing roof flashing, use a poly vent shield similar to - https://www.amazon.com/Oatey-14206-commercial-residential-applications/dp/B001AZ46O0
* 
-- with proper caulking below the shield. I recommend that the Navien supplied screen be used at the top of the flue as well.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You explain in details what needs to be fixed(flue termination). Aren't you afraid the customer will shop for a hack price now that he knows exactly what to do?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

No pics?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

fixitright said:


> View attachment 107874




well, its dead now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

